# Best Internet Sites



## ian

Well the site that I use most would definitely have to be google.com
Best search engine ever, and they appear to have held on to their strong position for a lot longer than most of their predecessors.


----------



## zkiller

the site i used most, used to be Probetalk.com. thereafter it was WebmasterForum.com. right now i don't really have a site i spent most of my time on, but one of my alltime favourites is still www.shadowness.com !


----------



## [tab]

The sites I visit every day are slashdot.org, webmasterforum.com, www & groups.google.com, and smh.com.au.


----------



## [tab]

[tab] said:
			
		

> The sites I visit every day are slashdot.org, webmasterforum.com, www & groups.google.com, and smh.com.au.


And of course this one


----------



## ian

I hate reading the news, too depressing......


----------



## zkiller

i used to visit slashdot quite frequently, but haven't in a long time. it's a pretty good site though.


----------



## Christopher

http://chris.devbox.net/bookmarks.html

I think thats about all of 'em


----------



## charly

1st place google, second runs vivisimo.com ... a great search engine with registers for results


----------



## AainaalyaA

the list that I go to everyday without fail:-

1. http://www.ryze.com/go/AainaalyaA   - to check on things, msgs

2. All me sites
3. All the Forums I've subscribed to
4. All 3rd party free emails to check stuff
5. Used to use NorthernStar or was it ship?? Can't remember now for research; switched to Alltheweb.com, then now google.com {never liked google..it'll take a long time before I do}
6. back to #1


----------



## vladimirbot

*best site ever*

The site that i use most is probably http://vladimirbot.tripod.com (and not because I created it) It lets me chat with other people, gives me all the info about viruses and how to avoid them, and symantec even updates alerts on there! u gotta check it out!


----------



## OS Dragon

> I use most would definitely have to be Google.com


 Yahoo! is definately boasting about being better than *Google*http://www.google.com/. However, I will always use goole, none of Yahoo! cr*p on the side. Best interface of all the search engines.


----------



## MatrixEVO

*Newegg*

Newegg.com

Newegg rules...


----------



## flame1117

OS Dragon said:
			
		

> Yahoo! is definately boasting about being better than *Google*http://www.google.com/. However, I will always use goole, none of Yahoo! cr*p on the side. Best interface of all the search engines.




Just curois, did you relize this thread was over a year old? and you can use yahoo shearch and ther wont be crap on the side...


----------



## skidude

www.stickdeath.com

Case Closed.


----------



## flame1117

I would say mine, but seeing as my new host ran away with my domains and 4 months of server costs I would say not any more, little !@#$%.....


----------



## OS Dragon

flame1117 said:
			
		

> Just curois, did you relize this thread was over a year old? and you can use yahoo shearch and ther wont be crap on the side...


No, I didn't realise this thread was _over a year old_. I don't know where you go on Yahoo! 
Anyway, when I go to yahoo.com theres all other yahoo services whereas the google.com is a much plainer interface.
I've grown to using google anyway. It yields the information that I want more or less 100% of the time.


----------



## e4g

along the lines of this thread... to find superior quality sites checkout:

http://www.solarskate.com

You can set it's page serving URL as your homepage and it will automatically serve a new site everytime you open your browser.  And you can change the settings so it serves you the types of websites you like.  It can even mix in your regular home page in the serves.  It's pretty cool.


----------



## computerhakk

To me:
www.engadget.com
www.gizmodo.com
www.kotaku.com
mail.google.com
www.computerforum.com
www.outpost.com
www.newegg.com
www.ebay.com
www.play-asia.com

Usually checked whenever I get online.


----------



## Geoff

e4g said:


> along the lines of this thread... to find superior quality sites checkout:
> 
> http://www.solarskate.com
> 
> You can set it's page serving URL as your homepage and it will automatically serve a new site everytime you open your browser.  And you can change the settings so it serves you the types of websites you like.  It can even mix in your regular home page in the serves.  It's pretty cool.



You're a new member, but from now on please dont resurrect old threads.


----------



## jasonz

1 Yahoo
2 Hotmail and school email.
3 BankofAmerica
4 CF
5 random crap


----------



## jp198780

yahoo is my default search engine, and my homepage...also i use yahoo 4 my e-mails...

other sites i visit, are CF, myspace, and craigslist.com..


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Google
Computer Forum
YouTube (funny videos)


----------

